# Help with Day-Care



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I read the sticky post and looked at the links. Can anyone tell me if there is a day care near Discovery Gardens right next too Ibn Battuta Mall? I looked at the links like I said but I don't know where is close to me and where isn't. I don't have a job yet but I need to start looking for someone to watch my daughter. 

Thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> I read the sticky post and looked at the links. Can anyone tell me if there is a day care near Discovery Gardens right next too Ibn Battuta Mall? I looked at the links like I said but I don't know where is close to me and where isn't. I don't have a job yet but I need to start looking for someone to watch my daughter.
> 
> Thanks.


The Jebel Ali Village nursery was relocating for a year to the portable buildings between Ibn Battuta and the service station ( until their new building is finished...in the same area)

They also have a branch at the Marina.


----------

